# A Mexican bandit



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2010)

A Mexican bandit made a specialty of crossing the Rio Grande from time to
time and robbing banks in Texas. Finally, a reward was offered for his
capture, and an enterprising Texas Ranger decided to track him down.

After a lengthy search, he traced the bandit to his favorite cantina,
snuck up behind him, put his trusty six-shooter to the bandit's head, and
said, "You're under arrest. Tell me where you hid the loot or I'll blow
your brains out."

But the bandit didn't speak English, and the Ranger didn't speak Spanish.
Fortunately, a bilingual lawyer was in the saloon and translated the
Ranger's message. The terrified bandit blurted out, in Spanish, that the
loot was buried under the oak tree in back of the cantina.

"What did he say?" asked the Ranger.

The lawyer answered, "He said 'get lost, you turkey. You wouldn't dare
shoot me.'"


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 3, 2010)

Then the government Arrested the ranger, took away his star, awarded a big cash settlement to the bandit for his pain and suffering, and allowed him to keep crossing the border and robbing US banks so no one would call them Racist.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 3, 2010)

So that's what happened to the "Frito Bandito"
Ahhhh- soooooo


----------

